
Not Paid? – A WordPress Plugin - artur_makly
https://github.com/SurfEdge/not-paid-wp
======
luckylion
Be aware: likely illegal in many countries, and can get you into serious
trouble.

~~~
Something1234
How so? The end user is the thief of services. Anyways the user could always
just end up removing the plugin on their own.

~~~
luckylion
We have a legal system in place to got after clients that don't pay their
bills, vigilante justice isn't one of them.

"Hey, that guy is late on his car payments, lets cut his brake lines."

~~~
Something1234
> "Hey, that guy is late on his car payments, let's hire a repo man before
> they deface my property.

~~~
luckylion
That's built into the contract, and both sides are well aware of it. I've
never seen or even heard of a contract to create a website for somebody that
entails "if you're late on payment, we make your site not work". If you can
get than in there (and the client still signs etc), that's a different story.

